# Bolt Model Numbers



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm looking at possibly buying a used Bolt for the cablecard bracket that I've read is the same one used in the Roamio basic. According to Weaknees the Bolt 1TB model is TCD849000, the Bolt VOX 1TB is TCD849000V and the Bolt OTA 1TB is TCD849000VO. Do all the Bolt models 500gb, 1TB and 3Tb (other than the OTA) use the same cablecard bracket? I know the bracket in the Roamio Plus and Pro was different than the one in the basic.

Does the Bolt OTA only come in black? I think it only came out fairly recently after they stopped making the white Bolts so I should be ok if I buy any white Bolt, as long as the bracket is the same in all the models.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may help: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

It looks like the OTA does only come in black. The Youtube video by Intellibeam I saw on upgrading the hard drive shows the cable card bracket and says 500gb or 1tb so I'm guessing the bracket's the same.


----------

